# Looking for 1/48 tractor from Monogram B-24



## hawkeye2an (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have the high-speed tractor parts (Cletrac) that are included in the Monogram 1/48 B-24D? 
I would be willing to buy or trade for it.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry about the photo. Was cleaning out photobucket and deleted the picture. In the meantime, I purchased the Revell version of said B-24D and the tractor is unbuilt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't that one come with the 'J' as well....?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2011)

Right you are Lucky.Never seen the "D". Just assumed they were the same. See above...Doh


----------

